# Celtics at Knicks



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

88-82 Knicks.

I probably just jinxed it.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Get Chris Duhon off this ****ing team!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Holy ****, get Chris ****ing "I suck at life" Duhon out of this ****ing game! asjdfkjaskdfjklajsdf! There's three seconds left!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Overtime!


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

105-105 9 seconds left in overtime Celtics ball.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

107-105 final Celtics win. :-(


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

that was a fun game


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> 88-82 Knicks.
> 
> I probably just jinxed it.


Yes you did thanks a lot. lol

Nah I never believed they were actually going to win.

I said in the other thread before the season that this season would be "deja vu". Well on the last play they left KEVIN GARNET wide open to hit the jumper to win the game. And to top it all off just like last year, they LEFT A FOUL TO GIVE up on the board. Unreal. :whiteflag:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Chris Duhon is terrible. It's one thing to basically be playing a man down on offense, but when the man you're essentially playing without is your point guard, you're incredibly screwed. I would go so far as to cut him immediately to get him off of this team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I saw the highlights, tough lost last night.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> I saw the highlights, Chris Duhon's ****ty ****ing play cost the Knicks the game last night.


Fixed.


----------

